# Portugal - Japanese Cars Meeting (AJA) - 9/10 June 2012



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi!

Last weekend in Portugal, a Japanese car group had a meeting and I was part in it!
We travel through the center of Portugal enjoying the landscapes but it also had a sportive component.
The cars were very diversified and all were in excellent shape...
According to brands, Datsun/Nissan, Toyota, honda...

It was awesome as you can see by the pictures I left you!

Kind Regards
Mário

to the meeting...









Meeting point - The Toyota Dealer


















The Prius was driven by some people!


















Lunch...


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Super Special "Os Mosqueteiros" on the Intermarché park


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Vila Velha de Ródão...one more meal










Tejo river dock






















































The trophys for the faster ones!



























O 3º Place Datsun 1200 - Hugo Castelo/Mário Macedo










O 2º Place - Honda CRX - António Conceição









O 1º Place - Honda CRX - António Ramos









Vila Velha de Ródão Castle - Portas de Ródão


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

the videos...

Honda CRX - 1º Place
Nacional AJA 2012 - Super Especial

Honda CRX - 2º Place

Datsun 1200 - 3º Place
Nacional AJA 2012 - Super Especial

Datsun 1200
Encontro Nacional AJA 2012 - Super Especial "Os Mosqueteiros"

Datsun 260Z
Nacional AJA 2012 - Datsun 260z - Super Especial

Toyota Celica TA22
Encontro Nacional AJA 2012 - Toyota TA22

Datsun 1600 SSS
Encontro Nacional AJA 2012 - Datsun 1600 SSS

Toyota Starlet 1.3 S
Encontro Nacional AJA 2012 - Toyota Starlet 1.3S

Datsun 280C
Encontro Nacional AJA 2012 - Datsun 280C

Toyota KE30
Encontro Nacional AJA 2012 - Toyota KE30

Nissan Silvia
Encontro Nacional AJA 2012 - Nissan Silvia

Nissan 200 SX
Nacional AJA 2012 - Super Especial

Nissan 300 ZX
Nacional AJA 2012 - Super Especial

Toyota AE 86
Nacional AJA 2012 - Toyota AE86 - Super Especial


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I wonder if anyone told the guy with the black Z32 that he has a right side wheel mounted on his left front?


----------

